# Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten



## Forellenudo (18. März 2005)

Hallo Boardis
Bin heute morgen puenklich um 11.50 Uhr ortszeit gelandet,wetter warm aber im moment sehr Windig,das Hotel ist riesengross aber klasse,das Essen ist auch in ordnung und sehr reichhaltig,vor allem was das suesse angeht |supergri 

werde mich die naechsten Tage wieder melden #6


----------



## Rotauge (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Grüß dich, Udo. Kaum biste da, und schon wieder boardsüchtig  Schönen Urlaub noch.


----------



## levalex (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

hey udo. schalt mal ab!!! nicht AB!!!


----------



## Lachsy (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

hä, hat man dort nix anderes zu tun als im internet zu springen ......schönen urlaub noch udo , der familie auch . Geh Pharaonen ärgern, und wie hieß die schwarze katze dort noch ???? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mühle (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Hähähä. Unglaublich. Geh raus in die Sonne!!! Viel Spaß noch und grüß Christian von mir.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Sailfisch (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Wenn das nicht mal wieder das beste Beispiel ist, daß das AB süchtig macht. Möglicherweise bekommen wir demnächst die Internetkosten von der Krankenkasse ersetzt!


----------



## Jirko (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

...regen... heftigste puste... sauwedder in D... und udo sitzt anner kiste... muß man(n) jetzt nich verstehen |kopfkrat :m

jaja, geht halt nich ohne - mhm? ... hab noch nen feinen urlaub und lass dir schön den pelz bruzeln #h


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Udo, Udo, Udo, #d  #d  #d  #d 
Hängt beim Pharao rum und ist sofort im AB.
Demnächt gibt`s im Urlaub das AB auf Rezept |supergri 
Geh anne Sonne Mensch.......
Viel Spaß noch und immer schön Rechts gehen und kein Geld verlieren #6


----------



## Laksos (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Kannste schon ausländisch? So werden dich die Ortsansässigen begrüßen:
"Guhuckmahalachneesiehiemahaldah, Uhudohoausalemahanihiah!"   

Viel Spaß und fang auch ein paar Fischlein!  :m


----------



## Fischdödl (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Mensch Udo,du hast doch nen Sockenschuß.Ab an den Strand mit dir und schalt mal ab.Das ist doch kein Urlaub was du da machst#d#d#dTrotzdem gut zu wissen das ihr heile angekommen seid#6Und jetzt noch viel Spaß da unten.

Gruß Dödl#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Moin Moin ,
so was gibt mir doch zu denken  |supergri . Gelandet und ab ins Board um zu sehen was los ist  |supergri . Das sollte wohl Thomas doch einen Hinweis euf die Suchtgefahr die das Board mit sich bringt auf die Startseite einstellen  |supergri  .

Schönen Urlaub noch Udo .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## radioaktive (20. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Hallo Udo sei ganz unbesorgt uns geht es gut mach dir keine Sorgen und jetzt ab zum Strand. Es ist nicht zu fassen und ich dachte ich sei schlimm, Jetzt weiss ich auch wie du dein Reiseprospekt gewelzt hast   1. Internetanschluss 2. Angeln 3. Essen 4. TV 5.  Aussicht und irgendwo bei 10. muss der Strand kommen. Ich kenne dich noch nicht allzu lange aber das lässt tief blicken


----------



## Fitti (20. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Dir war doch der Urlaub als Entzug für das AB verschrieben worden, also entspann Dich endlich  :m . Gute Erholung  #6


----------



## Forellenudo (22. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

So leute,wollte mich noch mal melden,wir haben ein super wetter,ist zwar etwas windig,aber der geht auch vorbei,hab gestern eine Tour in die wueste gtemacht mit einem Quad,total der hammer,am montag gehts nach Luxor und am wochenende den ganzen tag zum tauchen mit 4 tauchgaengen.

bis bald #h  #h  #h


----------



## Fischdödl (23. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Tja Udo,wir haben heute auch bei 35°C am See gelegen und einen Hecht von über 5 Metern gefangen;+;+|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q:q:qSchönen Urlaub noch du Wüstenhund:q:q:q

Gruß Dödl#h


----------



## snofla (23. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

moinsen udo


alles gute zum 40sten feier noch schön und bleib gesund


----------



## wodibo (24. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Luxor ist echt gut, da wirste begeistert sein. Pass aber auf die Händler im Tal der Könige auf. Die verkaufen nen Haufen Müll. Und irre heiß ist es auch da, also nimm genug Wasser mit :m

Viel Spaß noch und fang was gescheits #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Melde mich "Live"aus Aegypten*

Viel Spass weiterhin beim schwitzen Udo. #6


----------

